# Bilder werden in Webseite anders (korrekt lt. EXIF-Daten) als in Dolphin (Linux)



## jemand anders (3. April 2019)

Hallo,

      Nachtrag: Es wird die Exif-Orientation nicht beachtet im Browser: How can I modify the EXIF orientation tag of an image?

------------


Fotos werden in Dolphin richtig angezeigt (offenbar irgendwie interpretiert) und auf der Webseite immer hochkant.

Das sagt das Linux-Bash:

```
$ identify *

Foto1.JPG JPEG 3456x2592 3456x2592+0+0 8-bit sRGB 1.2971MiB  0.010u 0:00.009  # wird in Dolphin hochkant angezeigt (Motiv hochkant)
Foto2.JPG JPEG 3456x2592 3456x2592+0+0 8-bit sRGB 2.23982MiB 0.010u 0:00.010  # wird in Dolphin quer angezeigt (Motiv quer)
```

Nun habe ich das erste gedreht, damit Dolphin es quer anzeigt.


```
$ convert Foto1.JPG -resize 2592x3456 Foto1-gedreht.JPG
$ identify *.JPG

Foto1-gedreht.JPG JPEG 2592x1944 2592x1944+0+0 8-bit sRGB 759303B    0.010u 0:00.009   # Maße wurden nicht korrekt übernommen, wird hochkant angezeigt (Motiv hochkant)
[CODE=bash]Foto1.JPG JPEG 3456x2592 3456x2592+0+0 8-bit sRGB 1.2971MiB  0.010u 0:00.010
Foto2.JPG JPEG 3456x2592 3456x2592+0+0 8-bit sRGB 2.23982MiB 0.010u 0:00.009

$ convert Foto1.JPG -resize 2592x3456 Foto1-gedreht.PNG
$ identify *
                                                                                                                                        
[CODE=bash]Foto1.JPG JPEG 3456x2592 3456x2592+0+0 8-bit sRGB 1.2971MiB  0.010u 0:00.010
Foto1-gedreht.JPG JPEG 2592x1944 2592x1944+0+0 8-bit sRGB 759303B    0.010u 0:00.009     
Foto1-gedreht.PNG PNG 2592x1944 2592x1944+0+0 8-bit sRGB 3.8953MiB  0.000u 0:00.000   # Maße wurden nicht korrekt übernommen, wird quer angezeigt (Motiv hochkant)
Foto2.JPG JPEG 3456x2592 3456x2592+0+0 8-bit sRGB 2.23982MiB 0.010u 0:00.019
```

Hat jemand eine Erlärung für dieses merkwürdige Verhalten?

Komisch ist auch, dass mir Dolphin für die beiden Original-Bilder und das neue PNG-Bild keine EXIF-Daten anbietet bei Mouseover aber für das gedrehte JPG-Bild.

Wie kriege ich die Fotos, die falsch angezeigt werden, gedreht?


----------



## jemand anders (3. April 2019)

Nachtrag:

```
exiftool -Orientation -n *
======== Foto1-gedreht.JPG
Orientation                     : 8
======== Foto1-gedreht.PNG
Orientation                     : 8
======== Foto1.JPG
Orientation                     : 8
======== Foto2-gedreht.JPG
Orientation                     : 1
======== Foto2.JPG
Orientation                     : 1
======== GT-001--P1080716.JPG
Orientation                     : 8
    6 image files read
```


----------



## EuroCent (3. April 2019)

Kann Dir aktuell nicht helfen, aber warum Dophin?
Gibt es da nicht bessere oder Chrome/Firefox für Linux?

Wie wird deine Webseite geschrieben in CGI, ASP oder rein HTML.
Bei HTML kannst Du die Fotos mittels CSS "transition: rotate(180deg);" so drehen.
Es lässt sich auch damit spiegeln 

Für alles andere habe Ich da leider keine Lösung parat


----------



## jemand anders (3. April 2019)

Dolphin ist mein Standard-Filebrowser, Dolphin zeigt sie auch richtig an, aber eben kein Browser (FF, Chrome, Konqueror).

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<head>
    <meta charset=utf-8 />
    <title></title>
</head>
<body>
<img style="width:100px;" src="PFAD/Foto1-gedreht.JPG">                                                                                      
<img style="width:100px;" src="PFAD/Foto1-gedreht.PNG">                                                                                    
<img style="width:100px;" src="PFAD/Foto1.JPG">                                                                                                   
<img style="width:100px;" src="PFAD/Foto2-gedreht.JPG">                                                                                      
<img style="width:100px;" src="PFAD/Foto2.JPG">                                                                                                   
<img style="width:100px;" src="PFAD/GT-001--P1080716.JPG">
</body>
</html>
```



> Bei HTML kannst Du die Fotos mittels CSS "transition: rotate(180deg);" so drehen.


Einige sind ja richtig, und die falschen kann ich nicht ermitteln, da Javascript m. W. keine Funktion bereitstellt um das zu checken, was ich mit exiftool (Bash) machen kann. Ich vermute, es ist ein Systemfehler, entweder von KDE oder Linux LEAP 15.0. Es ist das erste Mal, dass ich diese Probleme habe. Wobei, mir fällt ein, dass diese Fotos alle mit einer anderen Kamera gemacht wurden.


----------



## jemand anders (3. April 2019)

Das ist alles sehr mysteriös. Wenn ich die Bilder, die falsch angezeigt werden, auf der Seite  JavaScript Load Image hochlade, werden sie korrekt dargestellt.
Merkwürdig, merkwürdig...


----------



## Sempervivum (3. April 2019)

> Dolphin ist mein Standard-Filebrowser, Dolphin zeigt sie auch richtig an,


Sehr wahrscheinlich ist es hier genau wie unter Windows, der Filebrowser wertet die Orientierung in den EXIF-Daten aus und korrigiert die Ausrichtung für die Anzeige ohne die Ausrichtung des Bildes zu ändern. Ein Webbrowser tut das nicht.


----------



## jemand anders (3. April 2019)

Könnte ich ja verstehen, wenn das immer so wäre, aber ich habe ältere Fotos, bei denen das nicht der Fall ist. Die sich auch hochkant und quer und werden in Dolphin und im Browser richtig dargestellt.


----------



## Sempervivum (3. April 2019)

> ältere Fotos


dann vielleicht ohne EXIF-Info? Oder, je nachdem, wie die Bilder entstanden sind, haben sie schon die richtige Orientierung, dann werden sie auch identisch im File- und Internetbrowser dargestellt.


----------



## jemand anders (3. April 2019)

Habe ich auch schon versucht: 

```
exiftool -all Foto1.JPG
```
Und dann orientation auf 8 gesetzt, auf 1, auf 2, völlig egal.

```
exiftool -Orientation=8 -n Foto1.JPG
```
Ist vermutlich eine Macke vom System, oder die Kamera hat den Files irgendetwas mitgegeben, was dem System nicht bekommt, denn die alten Fotos mit einer anderen Kamera werden richtig dargestellt im Browser.


----------



## Sempervivum (3. April 2019)

Dieses mal drüber laufen lassen?
exiftran(1) - Linux man page


----------



## jemand anders (4. April 2019)

Oh Mann, ich danke dir!

```
exiftran -2i Foto1.JPG
```
Das hat's gebracht! Endlich steht er, äh, es wieder. 
Automatisch (-a) klappt zwar nicht, aber immerhin klappt die 270°-Option.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Dreh finden, dass alle mit Macken automatisch gefunden werden. Ich möchte mir ersparen mehr als 1.000 Fotos durchzusehen. Aber immerhin ist wieder ein bisschen Licht am Horizont. 
Ende für heute.


----------



## Sempervivum (4. April 2019)

Option a braucht zusätzlich i, hast Du das berücksichtigt?


----------



## jemand anders (4. April 2019)

Yes.


----------



## jemand anders (4. April 2019)

Ich muss mich korrigieren. 
Ich habe ergänzend zu den ganzen Testfiles gerade noch ein paar Originalfotos zum Testen herüberkopiert um die Option "-ai" doch noch mal zu testen. 
Und siehe da, es scheint doch zu klappen mit einem Durchlauf. 
Also, bis dahin und vielen Dank noch mal.


----------



## Sempervivum (4. April 2019)

Na super, freut mich zu lesen!


----------

